# GT DHI Team oder GT FURY Rahmen !?



## Deleted 66735 (6. September 2010)

Möchte mir einen GT DH Rahmen zulegen !
Jetzt meine Frage , hat jemand einen GT DHI Team Rahmen 08 oder einen GT FURY rahmen im Einsatz !?
Welchen Rahmen kann / sollte man kaufen !?
Besser DHI ( ALU ) oder den FURY (CARBON ) Rahmen !?
Preislich wird der DHI um 1500,- angeboten der Fury um ca. 2200,- 

Bitte um Infos / Tipps bzgl. dieser beiden GT- Rahmen !

                     Danke Peter


----------



## cyclery.de (6. September 2010)

Hallo Peter,

auch wenn ich ja quasi der Verkäufer wäre, so kann ich hoffentlich trotzdem objektiv von beiden Rahmen berichten. Das DHi fuhr ich in den Jahren 2007 bis 2009 und war wirklich SEHR zufrieden damit. Die Geometrie ist wirklich ausgewogen und der Rahmen bietet massig Reserven was die Federung angeht. 
In 2010 bin ich dann auf das Fury umgestiegen. Der Grund war eigentlich nur der Drang nach etwas neuem. Und ich muss zugeben: der Umstieg war etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Der Rahmen ist noch racemäßiger und gefühlt härter von der Federungsperformance (was aber auch am Dämpfer/Feder) liegen kann. An die Geometrie habe ich mich mittlerweile aber völlig gewöhnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-a-tb (17. September 2010)

das fury geht scharf


----------



## bastey. (18. September 2010)

Ich würd ganz klar das Fury nehmen :>


----------



## BillyTheKid (18. September 2010)

Hi ich fahre das Dhi und es hat vom ersten Tag an gepasst, das erste Bike wo ich mich draufgesetzt habe und nicht mehr absteigen wollte! Fliegt und Fahrt sich super das Teil! Geb es nicht mehr her!!


----------



## cleiende (18. September 2010)

du hattest doch ein lobo, hast du das nicht mehr? kann doch fast mithalten.


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. September 2010)

DHI in Grün...


----------



## cyclery.de (23. September 2010)

Meinst Du es war tatsächlich notwendig die Bilder gleich in 3 Threads zu posten? Zumal ich schon wahrlich schönere DHi Aufbauten gesehen habe...


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. September 2010)

Ja warum nicht ist ja sonst nichts los!!


----------



## cyclery.de (23. September 2010)

Weil Du damit nur dieselben Leute erreichst und nicht unbedingt zur Belebung des Forums beiträgst.


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. September 2010)

Ja is ja gut!! Mal ne andere Frage wer vertreibt jetzt GT cycleunion hat das wohl an nen Holländer verkauft und ich warte schon ewig auf neue Hauptlager!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (23. September 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja is ja gut!! Mal ne andere Frage wer vertreibt jetzt GT cycleunion hat das wohl an nen Holländer verkauft und ich warte schon ewig auf neue Hauptlager!



Die Cycling Sports Group macht nun den Vertrieb. Aber keine Sorge: TigersClaw wartet auch


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. September 2010)

Ja dank dir!


----------

